# Rhom and Spilo



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Alright you might have seen this question before, but this is my first post in this forum. If Rhoms cannot coexist with one another, HOW DO THEY BREED??? Are they all just wild caught piranha or what? Same with spilo's??? Just wondering


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ncith Posted on Jun 24 2003, 07:28 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Alright you might have seen this question before, but this is my first post in this forum. If Rhoms cannot coexist with one another, HOW DO THEY BREED??? Are they all just wild caught piranha or what? Same with spilo's??? Just wondering


Successful breeding of S. rhombeus in captivity has only occured in aquarios over a 1,000 gallons and only when the large group reduced itself to just 1 male to ratio of 2 females. These were subsequently eaten by the male. The bulk of the offspring survived many were transfered to other public aquarios. The incident at Monkey Land in Florida in the outdoor pond was nearly identicle to the captive breeding of the species. However, FDNR destroyed the population before it really had a chance to continue breeding.

S. spilopleura breeding is far more common because it is a smaller sized species than S. rhombeus.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> and only when the large group reduced itself to just 1 male to ratio of 2 females. These were subsequently eaten by the male.


Sounds a bit black widow-esque to me, but then the other way around... (justice at last...







)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha nice one judazzz


----------

